# Game #41 (1/22): Toronto Raptors @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook

<center>















Toronto Raptors (14-26) @ Los Angeles Kobes (21-19)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Sunday, January 22nd
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































M. James M. Peterson J. Rose M. Bonner C. Bosh 






































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Toronto Raptors





























Charlie Villanueva
Jose Calderon
Joey Graham
Pape Sowe

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>The Mamba 34.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 22.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Stat Padder 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 9.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Stat Padder 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jose Calderon 5.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Inconsistent 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Morris Peterson 1.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Foul Man 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 1.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dog House .517</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Bosh .509</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dog House .438</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Matt Bonner .420</td></tr><tr align=center><td>NBDL .957</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jose Calderon .865</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>26-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>20-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>21-19</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>19-19</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>17-22</td><td>9.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>31-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>26-13</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>22-19</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>30-10</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>23-15</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>20-16</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>21-19</td><td>10.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>19-18</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Golden State Warriors</td><td>19-19</td><td>11.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>20-20</td><td>11.0</td></table>

Raptors Forum Game Thread

*Upcoming Games:*
January 27th - vs.







- FSN
January 29th - @







- ESPN
January 31st - @







- KCAL
February 1st - @







- KCAL
February 3rd - @







- KCAL
</center>


----------



## The One

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

The Kobes must win


----------



## The One

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*



Brian34Cook said:


> <CENTER>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm
> 
> *Key Reserves:*
> Los Angeles Lakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Cook
> Devean George
> Luke Walton
> Sasha Vujacic


LMAO. That's about right.​ 
</CENTER>


----------



## The One

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Hey, B34C. This is a Laker home game (thank god.)


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Whoops.. Somebody change the title.. my bad.. :laugh:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*



Brian34Cook said:


> Whoops.. Somebody change the title.. my bad.. :laugh:


done, chris mihm thanks you


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Lakers win a close one, Kobe 45


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*



Cris said:


> done, chris mihm thanks you


Did he foul?  .. no but seriously ty!


----------



## Cap

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Win or die. Simple.


----------



## Yuck

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Raps by 15.


----------



## Laker Freak

'= Kobe

And if the Lakers lose the haters will rise from the dead.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*



Brian34Cook said:


> Did he foul?  .. no but seriously ty!


no but he doesnt have to play on the road...


----------



## thekid

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

The last time we played them, we needed about 11 points from Kobe. Also, we only needed Lamar and Kobe for 3 quarters. I believe Profit went off that game also.. I'm sure it doesn't look good with the way the last two games have turned out but I expect the Lakers to win by double digits.


----------



## JT

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Don't know about double digits...like Ras said...the Raptors are rising.


----------



## Yuck

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Raptors can get hot in a hurry, especially with teams that have weak perimeter D. Mike James and Mo Pete have lit people up. So has Charlie V. Even Rose at times. I saw them put up like 130 in regulation against the Knicks. But then it IS the Knicks lol.


----------



## shookem

They put up 121 against the Sonics last week too.


Nice game page, i like the 'player' photos.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Mike James will go off on us. But I think we will hang on for the win. If not, I jump from a cliff.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't get the pic for Kwame. Can someone explain it to poor old me?

And if we don't win this game, I'm going nuts!


----------



## Unique

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't get the pic for Kwame. Can someone explain it to poor old me?
> 
> And if we don't win this game, I'm going nuts!


Stone hands im guessing.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian Necronamous said:


> I don't get the pic for Kwame. Can someone explain it to poor old me?
> 
> And if we don't win this game, I'm going nuts!


It's a bust


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*

Kobe drops 102 pts for the win...


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Game #41 (1/22): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Kobe drops 102 pts for the win...


and gets flamed for having 0 assists and 3 tos.


----------



## Unique

If we lose then, I will get umm mad. I see Lamar going big on this 1 , We all have to admit he has been very aggresive these last few games.


----------



## shobe42

Lakermike05 said:


> If we lose then, I will get umm mad. I see Lamar going big on this 1 , We all have to admit he has been very aggresive these last few games.


unfortunatley aggresive at times...


----------



## clien

shobe42 said:


> unfortunatley aggresive at times...


..Bad times??....driveing into an offensive foul up 4 w/ 32 sec. left n a full shot clock....and launching a 3 at the end of regulation after having not made a shot almost the whole game, not to mention kobe was waiting on the ball


----------



## Brian34Cook

So we ready to lose? :rofl:


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> So we ready to lose? :rofl:



No, we wont lose! :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

I think Lakers will win tonight. 3 losses is too much at this point


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mike James will go off on us. But I think we will hang on for the win. If not, I jump from a cliff.


and i will be right beside you


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: 17-11 Toronto.. No Defense.. and Phil just sits there like he's puzzled..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bwahahahaha.. 21-11 Toronto.. 5:18 left in 1st :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Kwame looks like a scrub.. Parker cant defend my grandma.. Mihm is horrible.. And when is Odom gonna play?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We go through the same patterns. I bet Kobe grilled his teammates like the Christmas game against Miami. Afterwards, the team played horribly. Me may in the midst of another ugly winning streak. Then we will get back to the basics and start winning again. Then the expectations rise and we repeat the same pattern.


----------



## Brian34Cook

End 1st: Toronto 36, LA Lakers 29

Kwame: 3 pts, 4 boards
Odom: 0 pts, 2 boards, 0 assists
Mihm: 8 pts, 3 boards
Smush: 4 pts, 1 board, 1 assist
Kobe: 14 pts, 2 boards 
Cook: 0 pts, 3 boards (2 offensive)
George: 5.2 Seconds!!

:rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Phil with a lovely lineup to start the 2nd.. Sasha, George, Walton, Odom, and Kwame.. 

Charlie took Walton to school :laugh:

Kwame with a nice block then an idiotic offensive 3 seconds.. DUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nice shot Sasha.. Jesus... Change your name to Luke..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good f'n god.. Does Walton have naked pictures of Phil or something.. Walton offensive push off foul after an Odom clank.. This is brutal.. I dont know what Phil's thinking!

Odom with a moronic foul pushing off Pape! 



Now Joey Graham rebounds and Odom cant even get it.. or even show effort..

PATHETIC!!

Odom screws up the inbounds play.. Kwame gets beat.. And 1.. 

This is turning into a blowout.. BWAHAHAH!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Another offensive 3 seconds on the retard Kwame.. :rofl:


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Good f'n god.. *Does Walton have naked pictures of Phil* or something.. Walton offensive push off foul after an Odom clank.. This is brutal.. I dont know what Phil's thinking!
> 
> Odom with a moronic foul pushing off Pape!
> 
> 
> 
> Now Joey Graham rebounds and Odom cant even get it.. or even show effort..
> 
> PATHETIC!!
> 
> Odom screws up the inbounds play.. Kwame gets beat.. And 1..
> 
> This is turning into a blowout.. BWAHAHAH!!



:laugh:


----------



## LamarButler

Odom practicing his disappearing act...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

40-29.. Wtf..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> :laugh:


I swear Odom, Walton, Sasha, and Kwame are the dumbest people in the entire world.. is it just me though?


----------



## JerryWest

I really want to keep lamar rather then trade for artest, but his 12 point games are starting to annoy me


----------



## Brian34Cook

What a shocker.. Walton clanks a wide open 3..


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> I swear Odom, Walton, Sasha, and Kwame are the dumbest people in the entire world.. is it just me though?


Edit: yes. :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame gets an o board.. Lamar clanks an easy shot (yo where are you!?!?!).. Kwame board.. 

Besides Kwame's rebounding he really is stupid.. 

Odom too passive.. passes to Kwame with 2 seconds on the shot clock.. Kwame BLOCKED.. shotclock violation :rofl:

George picks up another foul.. Timeout..

This is comical.. Thanks for putting that lineup out there PHil.. Much appreciated!


----------



## The One

Staples Center is booing.


----------



## nguyen_milan

pathetic!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Phil is really earning his money tonight.. And I thought Rudy was bad..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

This team is just garbage. I've had enough, so I turned off my TV.

If Kupchak and the rest of the organization isn't dedicated to winning, why should we be dedicated to watching our favorite team get embarrassed and made fun of on television?

This just in: Kwame Brown is a piece of trash. That was one of the worst trades in Laker history.


----------



## Lynx

:rofl: 



Code:


6:00	 LAL - Full timeout (Timeout #2)
6:00	 LAL - Personal foul on D. George
6:09	 LAL - Shot clock violation
6:09	 LAL - Offensive rebound
6:09	 LAL - K. Brown misses a layup
6:28	 LAL - K. Brown defensive rebound

:no:


----------



## JerryWest

great d on mike james here


----------



## The One

I cannot blame Phil here because he put a lineup out there that can matchup with the Raptors. The players just did not come to play...again.


----------



## JerryWest

Damian Necronamous said:


> This team is just garbage. I've had enough, so I turned off my TV.
> 
> If Kupchak and the rest of the organization isn't dedicated to winning, why should we be dedicated to watching our favorite team get embarrassed and made fun of on television?
> 
> This just in: Kwame Brown is a piece of trash. That was one of the worst trades in Laker history.


you have a supporter in jemel LOL
I miss butler too, he definately could have been a second option scoring wise


----------



## Brian34Cook

And now to come outta the timeout we have... Smush, Kobe, George, Cook, Mihm.. doesnt matter though..

Cook finds Kobe for a 3.. Jeez..

Smush steal.. Cook jumper.. 

WOW 4 in a row!!


----------



## The One

Cook and Kobe


----------



## JerryWest

good sign here

6:00 LAL - B. Cook enters game for L. Walton
6:00 LAL - S. Parker enters game for S. Vujacic
6:00 LAL - K. Bryant enters game for L. Odom
6:00 LAL - C. Mihm enters game for K. Brown


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cookie, our defensive savior, enters the game.


----------



## Unique




----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cookie, our defensive savior, enters the game.


:laugh: He just got a foul


----------



## SoCalfan21

this just in: lakers are bad


----------



## The One

Kobe needs a side kick.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ugghh... I hate when Kobe does twenty head fakes before a shot...


----------



## The One

Nobody puts a hand up on D.

Staples Center booing again.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe with the nice slam.. Cook takes the charge on Bosh..


----------



## The One

Finally, somebody rotated on D. Cook!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Nice dunk, but still horrible game out there.


----------



## Like A Breath

Is Brian Cook really 260 pounds? He might as well be 200, I don't think he'd play any differently. He and Kobe ARE the offense right now.


----------



## Unique

If any1 uses this as their avy i will kill you.


----------



## Like A Breath

Mike James, *****!


----------



## The One

HallOfFamer said:


> Nice dunk, but still horrible game out there.


 
What happen to that "layed-back" coach Phil used to be? This is the most fustrated I have ever seen Phil.

Personaly I think he is lying to himself. He says that the ultimate goal is to make the playoffs, but i think Phil wants this team to probably to make it to the WFC. He wants Artest. He wants Bosh. He wants to give Kobe some help.


----------



## The One

Lakermike05 said:


> If any1 uses this as their avy i will kill you.


Do you understand how awsome that will be. Kobe and James together.


----------



## Like A Breath

Kobe finally missed a free throw.

Mike James hits another 3.

63-49 at the half now...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe's FT streak is over. 

Worked out for the better though.


----------



## clien

wow kobe doin all he can to keep this thing close...but raps are on ****in fire..


----------



## The One

What happen to the Laker defense that was so good in December?


----------



## Lynx

Mike ****ing James - 5-5 from downtown. :sigh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Raptors 63 - Kobes 49



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	15 	1-4 	0-0 	1-2 	4 	9 	1 	2 	0 	2 	1 	3 
Odom 	19 	0-4 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	3 	3 	0 	1 	3 	0 
Mihm 	15 	4-7 	0-0 	0-1 	4 	4 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	8 
Parker 	18 	3-9 	1-5 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	0 	3 	0 	0 	7 
Bryant 	18 	10-18 	1-2 	5-6 	2 	4 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	26 
Walton 	5 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	0 
Vujacic 4 	1-3 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
George 	8 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 	2 	0 
Cook 	6 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Totals 	108 	20-50 	3-10 	6-9 	15 	26 	9 	8 	6 	5 	9 	49 
Percentages: 	  .400 	.300 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 3

:rofl:


----------



## JerryWest

mike james is 7 for 8
CV is 6 for 8
wtf


----------



## The One

Lynx said:


> Mike ****ing James - *5-5 from downtown*. :sigh:


going behind screens on defense and slow rotation can cause that.


----------



## The One

Jack Haley is pissed!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Who isnt?


----------



## The One

26
7
8
3

Thats our scoring.


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> Who isnt?


I'm not. I expected a fast start form the Raptors.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Kobe should really whup teammates rightnow. Are they on some kind of strike or what?
where is odom tonight? We should trade Luke walton right now. I bet anything on return is good.
WTF is phil coaching them. We left the D in december. WTF


----------



## Unique

Wow im bored............Im watchin meet the barkers instead...shes pretty hott.


----------



## The One

Why is kobe (and sometimes Mihm and Cook) the only players that come energized for games?

Odom is asleep(trade him).


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Is this a Playoff team? I thought it was but I am not sure. Is there any hope?


----------



## The One

_*Jack Haley*_ - "...and Odom, I would hit him right in the chest...zero points..."

He's pissed.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lovely team.. kobe with 2 shots and misses in 30 seconds.. Kwame cant get a pass from SMush.. They had 3 times to score..

Now Mike James hits another 3.. 

Now Smush offensive foul..

It's bad enough he's worse than Chucky Atkins right now..


----------



## shobe42

Kobe 10-16 26 pts
Lakers 10-23 23 pts

and why shouldnt Kobe shoot?? i want the team to be a team but its hard to argue with Kobe taking 30-40 shots a game when u see this...


----------



## Unique

Hmm this is team sux, Anyone chowing down like me? im having some dominos pizza.


----------



## The One

Lakermike05 said:


> Hmm this is team sux, Anyone chowing down like me? im having some dominos pizza.


Rice and Potatoes.


----------



## The One

We need shooters!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Figured James would go off.....


----------



## Brian34Cook

Looks like Kobe has nothing to play for lately except his scoring title.. :rofl:


----------



## Like A Breath

Kobe is sizzling but the Lakers are still down double digits.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Whoa.. Kobe another 3... this is sick..


----------



## Like A Breath

Kobe may go for 70 and they'll still lose if they don't start playing some defense.

Jalen Rose gets a free ride to the rim.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bwahahaha.. Odom misses a layup then gives up a layup to Rose.. F'n hilarious!

ODom misses his ft.. and made a FT.. 1 POINT!!!!!!!!!

Maybe, indeed, the rumor could be true? Odom looks what I just took a little bit ago!


----------



## The One

It's time to take either Mihm or Kwame or Odom out.


----------



## Brian34Cook

God almighty.. Kobe hits another 3.. DOwn to 10.. TO Raptors!


----------



## JerryWest

odom 0 for 6, he needs to just drive straight to the basket for a layup i know he can do it, i've seen it


----------



## clien

i hate it when people criticize LA callin em a 1 man show.....if u watch the games alot of times we have a much better chance to win when kobes chuckin(b/c he's that good!) it aint a bad thing...u do what u gotta do ta win


----------



## nguyen_milan

damn Odoom! Do you see how Kobe play?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Oh My God. Kobe Bryant For 3. We Are Within 10


----------



## The One

Kobe wants to win. Can't say the same for the other players,...but this is bad becuase it is obvious now that kobe does not trust his teamates this game. What happens when Kobe startes to miss?


----------



## Like A Breath

They ARE a one man show. What Kobe's doing is great, but they're still down double digits. Other guys have to at least be efficient when they get opportunities.


----------



## The One

KennethTo said:


> odom 0 for 6, he needs to just drive straight to the basket for a layup i know he can do it, i've seen it


Which then he will display another problem which is reading the defense and adjusting. He has three turnovers from bad drives.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LAB - Nobody is playing worth a ****.. I dont care if Kobe shoots 100 times from here on out.. honestly.. I dont care.. I can take the ballhog bull****edness that will go on..


----------



## madskillz1_99

Kobe is INSANE. I know it's not the best team ball right now, but none of his teammates wanna help him, so he has to try to win this one on his own. Sad, but true.

Oh yeah, did i mention that Kobe is INSANE?


----------



## The One

Suns loss 152 to 149 in overtime, that's a lot of scoring.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe And1.. Wow!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Good news:

This is just in:

Odom is going to NBDL to learn some basics like being consistent. drive to the right. clock management. improving self-confidence.


----------



## madskillz1_99

LOL!!

Best player in the world!!! So silly......


----------



## The One

Kobe and ONE.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Aww man.. Kobe steal.. Kobe makes the shot but James takes the charge.. wow


----------



## clien

Like A Breath said:


> They *ARE a one man show*. What Kobe's doing is great, but they're still down double digits. Other guys have to at least be efficient when they get opportunities.


I KNOW..its not bad, its how the lakers win games-pass to kobe and were gonna have a chance to win every game... but critics will be critics


----------



## madskillz1_99

Hmmm.... it looks like Kobe may be "Dallas Mavericks, 62 in 3 type Hot"..... 

I need to see a few more heat checks to be sure....


----------



## Brian34Cook

:jawdrop:

Odom made a ft.. and another..

It's a 7 point.. game..

THANKS KOBE!!


----------



## Unique

If we somehow win this game i will be very surprised.


----------



## Like A Breath

clien said:


> I KNOW..its not bad, its how the lakers win games-pass to kobe and were gonna have a chance to win every game... but critics will be critics


And it's also why they aren't close to being title contenders. Being a one-man team is never a good thing.

Kobe is unconscious right now but you can't expect it all the time.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe again.. BOOOM!!!.. 3 pointer..

47 points.. Lakers only down 5.. 

:allhail:


----------



## madskillz1_99

Uh Oh........ another 3 for Kobe!

Sooooooooooooooooo dirty.


----------



## Cris

KOBES KOBES!!! and the crowd chants on for their favorite team


----------



## Lynx

It's mind blowing that we are dominating Rapotors on the glass (15 off boards) yet losing at the moment.

p.s. Kobe has gone wild. Wilt, watch out for your record. :wink:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lead cut by 5


Kobe showing its not easy for other teams to come to hollywood and put on a show on TV.

I dont care if lakers lose. Kobe is my man he showed it once again. he can get the lakers back.


----------



## BBB

Seriously, how ****ing amazing is Kobe?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Lakermike05 said:


> Hmm this is team sux, Anyone chowing down like me? im having some dominos pizza.


im actually having some Chapotle


----------



## The One

Lynx said:


> It's mind blowing that we are dominated Rapotors on the glass (15 off boards) *yet losing at the moment.*
> 
> p.s. Kobe has gone wild. Wilt, watch out for your record. :wink:


No Defense!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odum makes both free throws.. Wow.. 3 pt game..

Travel by Toronto..

Wow what the hell did Kobe just do to this team?


----------



## madskillz1_99

BBB said:


> Seriously, how ****ing amazing is Kobe?


Best basketball player in the world. Case closed. I don't want anyone to mention Tim Duncan in the same breath again.


----------



## The One

Ae least his scoring is giving energy to the Lakers.


----------



## Like A Breath

I'm surprised the Raptors aren't overplaying on Kobe at the 3 point line and sending guys after the drive. Don't they know who they're playing?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe jumper short.. Mihm putback.. 1 pt game


----------



## nguyen_milan

Odom made another 2 Fts look like he can shoot LMAO


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lead cut by 1. Chris mihm consistent 10 points


----------



## Lynx

Yes!

Come On!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom tryin to kill the momentum.. steps outta bounds


----------



## madskillz1_99

Kobe disgusted with Lamar! I love it!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Odom in NBDL one more to learn: knowing the line.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well that was NICE.. Behind the back pass from Lamar and Smush throws it down but Graham hits an OPEN THREE.. God they are idiots!

Kobe reverse layup!


----------



## Basel

I think Kobe is going to break 60 again...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe board.. Odom to Mihm down low.. fouled.. 

gets both ft's.. back to a 3pt game!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Alright Kobe, what planet are you really from?


Odumb sucks.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Toronto throws it away.. Gosh..


----------



## Unique

Wow....Kobe we bow down.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Now 50 pts game from Kobe doesnt make me suprised any more either odumb`s stupid


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush almost gets the and one but doesnt make it.. fouled..

makes both at the line..

It's tied, folks!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Alright Kobe, what planet are you really from?
> 
> 
> Odumb sucks.


he is batman of NBA


----------



## The One

Kobe!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

KOBE STEAAAAAAAAAAAAL... HUSTLES DOWN THE LINE.. GOES TO THE HOOP.. SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM DUNK.. Kobe and the Lakers take the lead.. Mike james misszes 3..

Smush off the tip.. 4 pt lead!


----------



## shobe42

who better than Kobe?this is ****in stupid... im laughing...


----------



## Basel

Hell yeah!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!!!

Kobe with 51 points and 35 seconds left in the 3rd quarter!!!


----------



## Cris

awwww, the way Phil Mcdonald said "SLAMMMM DUNK" reminded of chick


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush steal deflected back.. Calderon.. 8 SECONDS


----------



## Lynx

:worship:

Kobe, Kobe, Kobe!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn The Rapters dont know who they playing againts! He is KB8-the 8th wonder-the God


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom finds a cutting Kobe.. SLAM DUNK.. 6 pt lead..


----------



## Basel

Did I say 51? I meant FIFTY THREE!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Brian34Cook

V misses layup.. Kobe time to end the quarter.. 

JUMPER.. off.. 

End 3: Lakers 91 - Raptors 85

KOBE!!!!!!!!!!!!

53 after 3!!


----------



## BBB

OMFG... Kobe. Jesus. Out of this world.


----------



## Unique

:banana: :banana: Wooo hoo!!! Whos with me on Kobe breaking his career high?


----------



## shobe42

honestly i'd rather have Wade guys cuz he is a uh nice guy, and has a good shot selection... oh and Kobes overrated on defense... and shaq doesn't like him...


----------



## madskillz1_99

I hope everyone here really appreciates what Kobe means to this team.


----------



## Basel

I just wanted to say that I love Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Brian34Cook

It's bad though that the Lakers need this much of an effort from Kobe.. that's the bad part!


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> It's bad though that the Lakers need this much of an effort from Kobe.. that's the bad part!



Stop ruining the moment!


----------



## nguyen_milan

yeah Im with you Lakermike, only 9 pts to go huh? Not a big deal! Go Kobe Go Lakers!!


----------



## SoCalfan21

who else on this board thought kobe was goin to make that last shot


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

WTF kobe is best. Shaq is assole. Wade is overrated. he will end up hurt like Ginobli





shobe42 said:


> honestly i'd rather have Wade guys cuz he is a uh nice guy, and has a good shot selection... oh and Kobes overrated on defense... and shaq doesn't like him...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'm in. Kobe for 63+.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well Kobe is slow to get up.. Kobe jacking up 3 misses now.. Here we go.. Toronto gonna go and take the lead..

Kobe gets a T..


----------



## Cris

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> WTF kobe is best. Shaq is assole. Wade is overrated. he will end up hurt like Ginobli


im willing to bet that was sarcasim

and if im wrong, im not giving you anything :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame cant handle the pass.. what else is new


----------



## madskillz1_99

Brian34Cook said:


> Well Kobe is slow to get up.. Kobe jacking up 3 misses now.. Here we go.. Toronto gonna go and take the lead..
> 
> Kobe gets a T..


Here we go, BCook *****ing and moaning again, you might be the biggest fairweather fan i know.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe makes both free throws.. 5 pt lead.. now Smush with a retard foul!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Scratch that.. Kobe wont let em.. he makes a jumper, blocks Bonner.. gets fouled


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yes... Choke Mike James..


----------



## clien

will he get 70+??...will LAL even win!!


----------



## Unique

Kooooooooooooooooooooooooooobe


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe splits the D.. Jumper and the foul.. 59.. FT no Good.. 59.. 

Haters say, 'He's stat padding.'

Lakers (err Kobe) up 9..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe 3 no good.. lord.. only a 7 pt lead.. Rose miss 3 but Kwame gets a loose ball foul :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

George fouls Rose.. makes both ft's.. 5 pt Laker lead.. 

Sasha in :sigh:

Kobes throws it away.. Nice d by Bosh..

Smush blocking foul..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

whats the score guys?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh great.. Luke Walton in.. must be time to let the lead go :rofl:


----------



## Unique

Kobe got hacked and no call!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe passes.. Lamar straight away 3 :jawdrop:

100-93 LA lead


----------



## Unique

Lamar in da building!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe to the hoop.. up and in.. layup.. 61 points.. 9 pt game now


----------



## Unique

Kobe 61 !!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe 60!!!


----------



## shobe42

Cris said:


> im willing to bet that was sarcasim
> 
> and if im wrong, im not giving you anything :biggrin:


ofcourse i was kidding... but in all honesty (not really) Kobe's rebounds per minute on thursdays are down guys... Steve Nash for MVP!


----------



## Brian34Cook

O foul on James.. cmon go get more Kobe..

KOBE FOULED BY ROSE ON THE 3.. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unique

Here it comes! 3 free throws!


----------



## madskillz1_99

Who thinks BCook34 should take his negativity elsewhere and stop posting in this thread?


----------



## Brian34Cook

62...

63.. 

64.. CAREER HIGH!!!

Congratulations KOBE!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Holy **** Kobe. Un ****ing believable.


----------



## HallOfFamer

But guys, wait, Lamar Odom only has 1 made field goal, THATS ALL KOBES FAULT!


----------



## Cris

nice!


----------



## Unique

Kobe Kobe Kobe!


----------



## Unique

Kobe for 75?


----------



## Brian34Cook

madskillz1_99 said:


> Who thinks BCook34 should take his negativity elsewhere and stop posting in this thread?


Fine if that's what you want.. Goodbye for the night..

Now go saying who's fan and who's not to someone else.


----------



## madskillz1_99

The Kobester is good. There is a certain extra satisfaction in watching his recent explosion as someone who has been a die hard fan throughout, when TONS of "fans" jumped off of the bandwagon.... Almost brings a tear to my eye....


----------



## The One

HallOfFamer said:


> But guys, wait, Lamar Odom only has 1 made field goal, THATS ALL KOBES FAULT!


Hey, I'm just happy Odom made the shot.


----------



## Basel

KOBE BRYANT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!

He needs to hit 70...please Kobe, hit 70.


----------



## nguyen_milan

64 now, 80 anyone? haha maybe "only" 70, anyone notice the Sonics 152-Suns 149?


----------



## KDOS

you guys cracked me up insulting the whole team, next time have a bit of faith in your team instead of dissing them entirely in the first half.


----------



## shobe42

...and da beat goes on....

and brian34cook i want u to stay... umade the funniest thread in laker forum history...

kobe is a ball hog tho guys... and he wishes he was MJ


----------



## madskillz1_99

UNREAL!!

What the hell is going on? Am i really watching this?!?!


----------



## Unique

Kooooooooooobe


----------



## ZÆ

70 damn points with 4:30 left


----------



## Brian34Cook

Laker Record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Im speechless.. 73!!!


----------



## ZÆ

72 now... god


----------



## Unique

People we are witnessing history, a legend.


----------



## madskillz1_99

I don't care man, I'm gonna say it. This is MJ level stuff. Probably even higher than MJ level. In terms of pure scoring this man is a machine.


----------



## Cris

Jesus! 72 points


----------



## clien

OMG this is AMAzing


----------



## ZÆ

74...


----------



## BBB

Amazing!


----------



## Brian34Cook

FREAKIN SICK!!! (Can I enjoy this without being labeled something!)


----------



## dark chaos

OMG, 67PTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## madskillz1_99

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get 80!!!! Oh please get 80!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I am so glad I didn't turn this game off.


----------



## Unique

Kobe for 80! as well as president!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Keep em chucking...


----------



## madskillz1_99

Brian34Cook said:


> FREAKIN SICK!!! (Can I enjoy this without being labeled something!)


Of course you can. 

But IMO you need to chill with the negativity and sarcasm sometimes, it's annoying and gets old real fast.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe going for 76 when we return.. WOW!!

:gopray: MAKE EM!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am so glad I didn't turn this game off.


Ditto!!! i almost considered going to bed at halftime (not that i ever would)


----------



## shobe42

if he hits these FTs he gets 50 for the 2nd half... i am having a hard time comprehending that...


----------



## Unique

Kobe is toping Jordan by far today, If you deny then your a straight out hater.


----------



## Dooch

Kobe Bryant is having an all-around amazing performance! I am glad it is against a team out of the Atlantic Division.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

YES!!!! 76 and counting!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

GUYS PLEASE REP ME. I PREDICTED LAKERS WIN TONIGHT BEFOR THE GAME STARTED

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

76...


----------



## madskillz1_99

Please Get 80!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe fouled on a 3.. cmon make em all KOBE!!.. 

77 good, 78, 79 points.. 

#2 all-time!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW :clap:


----------



## Vincanity15311

i will settle for nuttin less than 80 from him


----------



## Brian34Cook

80 Baby!!!!!!!!!!!

81!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The One

81 Points, Kobe!!!!!!!


----------



## The Legion Lakers

my wish: that this game sticks in chris bosh's head when he is unrestricted free agent :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force

Dang, I was hoping that Kobe would put up 50 shots tonight...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

He DID IT!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow.. That came at the right time.. Good way to leave.. :allhail:


----------



## DANNY

Holy 

Sticky This Thread

Just For Kobe


----------



## Unique

OMG!!! Kobe the king...Jordan aint got **** on this.


----------



## clien

i am so proud to be a kobe fan right now UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh

Hater/ 81 points, pfff, any other guard in the league could do that in 30 shots and get 10 assists as well /

Wow, Kobe is God. I went to bed at halftime and I got up to see the end and he gets 81. What a man. Just unbeleivable. I'm speechless.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sickening game by Kobe.. He leads them back from a big big deficit and boom.. He gets a Lakers record 81.. HISTORY, NBA HISTORY (2nd greatest scoring of all time).. WOW.. Say what the heck you want but that was amazing. If you saw any of the whole game, what makes it even better is he led them back!! 55 2nd half points.. 

Final: Lakers 122 - Raptors 104



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	24 	1-5 	0-0 	1-2 	4 	10 	1 	2 	0 	2 	3 	3 
Odom 	42 	1-7 	1-2 	5-6 	0 	10 	7 	4 	0 	2 	3 	8 
Mihm 	29 	5-8 	0-0 	2-3 	5 	8 	2 	1 	0 	2 	2 	12 
Parker 	35 	5-11 	1-5 	2-2 	1 	2 	4 	3 	3 	0 	5 	13 
Bryant 	41 	28-46 	7-13 	18-20 	2 	6 	2 	3 	3 	1 	1 	81 
Vujacic 14 	1-5 	1-3 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	3 
Walton 	12 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 	0 
Cook 	6 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 
George 	22 	0-4 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	7 	1 	0 	2 	0 	5 	0 
Totals 	225 	42-88 	10-23 	28-33 	18 	51 	18 	14 	9 	9 	23 	122  
Percentages: 	  .477 	.435 	.848 	  	Team Rebounds: 8

Now rip away, rip away on his shots.. on a night we just saw history.. LOL!!!


----------



## BBB

Kobe... truly outstanding.


----------



## LJD

Simply amazing, wish I coulda seen the game. My god 81 points that's incredible.


----------



## Unique

Ahh too many bandwagons in the laker forum! Get out your crashing our fourms


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

FROM TODAY ONWARDS LETS COMPARE MJ to KOBE.. the 8th wonder.

IS MJ LIKE KOBE ANYTIME? I GUESS NOT. MJ might comeback to NBA to prove that me can be next Kobe.


----------



## shobe42

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> FROM TODAY ONWARDS LETS COMPARE MJ to KOBE.. the 8th wonder.
> 
> IS MJ LIKE KOBE ANYTIME? I GUESS NOT. MJ might comeback to NBA to prove that me can be next Kobe.


lets not get ahead of ourselves now...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

from Radio:

Carnivore ByrantoRaptor eats up all toronto raptors


----------



## essaywhuman

How did a game that started off so terribly, turn into one of the best games of all time?
That was unbelievable.


----------



## shobe42

Kobe is now averaging 35.9 PPG!!!


----------



## Cris

55 points... IN THE SECOND HALF


----------



## Basel

That was unreal. I am so glad that I was able to witness this game. It was ridiculous. I'm still in complete shock.


----------



## Cap

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!! OMG ROFL!!!!! !!!!!..............the Lakers are are finally 22-19!


----------



## Cris

Kobe just cussed on SCSR


----------



## GBFanJ

I think this game just continues to show how BAD of a player Kobe Bryant is. As an individual, he's a great player. As a team player, he is horrible. The crowd was chanting MVP, but if that's what happens, then the people who vote for that don't know what they're talking about. I don't know who should be MVP, but it should go to someone who is a TEAM PLAYER, not a one-man circus that everyone watches and ends up being popular, but really doesn't have much to himself.


----------



## JerryWest

it's funny watching these random trolls coming out

I don't care, you know why, because the Lakers WON THE GAME, by a lot, and he scored 81! EIGHTY ONE


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cris said:


> Kobe just cussed on SCSR


He's gonna get suspended 20 games now :rofl:

Nah but he's happy and has a right to be


----------



## Brian34Cook

Haha, Natalia ended Kobe's conference.. That was funny :laugh:


----------



## Cris

that could have been the oddest press conference ive ever seen... "she wants to go swiming"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Sweet Jesus! That was the most amazing thing i have ever seen!!!


----------



## SirCharles34

I don't like Kobe, but I think dude is this year's MVP hands down. I call it like I see it. 

Congrats guys.


----------



## HallOfFamer

LOL I need to stay away from the NBA General board, dealing with trolls downplaying Kobes accomplishment.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Warning on the Sasha/Kobe thing.. LOL


----------



## DANNY

duma 

:stupid:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

in 30 years, i will tell my kids about this


----------



## nguyen_milan

just enjoy the night and get ready for the next game, we still have a long way to go


----------



## Kaas

Kobe Bryant! Slam dunk giant!...I forget how the rest goes.

Wow, this is awesome. I soooo wish I could've seen it. I would defintely be fine missing my first week of school in order to have been at home to see this game.


----------



## Unique

Ban all haters! Except B34C because he makes our game threads :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## DANNY

realgm.com said:


> Kobe Bryant tonight showed the world that he is the *world's most dominant player*, scoring an amazing 81 points on the Toronto Raptors at the Staples Center. This was the second highest total in NBA history.


a slap to shaq's face

:slap:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn if he didnt miss 2 FTs now he should have 83 pts


----------



## Brian34Cook

Quote Time from (http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006012213)

"It just happened, man" Bryant said. "It really hasn't, like, set in for me. It's about the `W,' that's why I turned it on. It turned into something special. "To sit here and say I grasp what happened, that would be lying. Not even in my dreams."

"Elgin's game was an incredible performance, also. I don't think there's any comparison. Elgin did it without 3-point lines. His game was attacking the hoop and hitting jumpers inside 20 feet. Kobe's range is unreal, and he does it his way," Abdul-Jabbar said. "It was a real treat. His ability to shoot from long range and also attack the hoop, split the defense and get in close for opportunities near the basket is unique. He's made a niche for himself and he deserves it."

"I never imagined I would see history like that," said Devean George, a teammate of Bryant's with the Lakers for 6 1/2 seasons. "I can't tell you where that came from. He just kept attacking, attacking, attacking -- every time he got the ball."

"That was something to behold," Jackson said. "It was another level. I've seen some remarkable games, but I've never seen one like that before."

"You're sitting and watching, and it's like a miracle unfolding in front of your eyes and you can't accept it," Lakers owner Jerry Buss said. "Somehow, the brain won't work. The easiest way to look at it is everybody remembers every 50-point game they ever saw. He had 55 in the second half."

"The thing about him that is most amazing is that he is relentless," Raptors coach Sam Mitchell said. "We played man-to-man, box-in-one and zone. We tried to put smaller guys on him to deny him the ball. "I saw that game he had against Dallas where he scored 62, what more can you say?"


----------



## Brian34Cook

<pre>
100 Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia New York 3/2/1962
81 Kobe Bryant, LA Lakers Toronto 1/22/2006
78 Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia LA Lakers 12/8/1961 (3OT)
73 David Thompson, Denver Detroit 4/9/1978
73 Wilt Chamberlain, San Francisco New York 11/16/1962
73 Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia Chicago 1/13/1962
72 Wilt Chamberlain, San Francisco LA Lakers 11/3/1962
71 David Robinson, San Antonio LA Clippers 4/24/1994
71 Elgin Baylor, LA Lakers New York 11/15/1960
70 Wilt Chamberlain, San Francisco Syracuse 3/10/1963
</pre>


----------



## MonsterBosh

Great athletic performance by a great basketball player ... and the biggest winner ... Nike .... and their new line of Kobe Bryant shoes ... are they out yet?? ..... what wins on Sunday sells on Monday .... :laugh:


----------



## Steez

Hey,

I didnt get a chance to watch the game... was out reffing a high school game .... anyone know where I can download the full game?... . and how did he swear on SCSR... watd he say


----------



## Yoyo

I dread Kobe's next game...which is against the Warriors. :angel:


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Brian34Cook said:


>


Awesome!!


----------



## Potasyo

I just came from school, and turned my computer onto nba.com.

What do I see? 81 for Kobe and I'm speechless.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wowzers! 81 Is Just Flat Out Sickkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I had to show some love over here. Congrats Kobe and the entire Lakers organization. I'm mad Kobe didn't write the number 81 on a white piece of paper and pose like Wilt. That would have been crazy! Haters should be quiet for the rest of the blasted season! :cheers:


----------



## Ghiman

Dangit! The freaking weekend i go out of town on vacation and the only Laker game i've missed all season it had to be this game!!! 

UGH!!!! $%&@*&@!!!

Hopefully, they'll have it to purchase on google video.


----------



## City_Dawg

My goodness, i HAD to clap after that performance, and i wasnt even at the game!!!


----------



## Blink4

Ghiman said:


> Dangit! The freaking weekend i go out of town on vacation and the only Laker game i've missed all season it had to be this game!!!
> 
> UGH!!!! $%&@*&@!!!
> 
> Hopefully, they'll have it to purchase on google video.


wow sucks to be you. I missed the 62 point game, and after mssing that I promised myself Id never miss another one. Thank god i didnt.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow.. I guess it's true.. I put Los Angeles Kobe's and his last two games he's gone beserk :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I honestly think if Kobe does not break 100 pts this year it'll be a dissapointment..Somthing tells me he'll do it..


----------



## Shaolin

Its funny cuz I tuned in at halftime and was pretty ticked off at the score. Then in the 3rd, Kobe started going off and before you knew it, the points were piling up. Its sad when the kid scores 50 points and we don't even react anymore. 

Then he approaches his career total and you start to notice somethings up. 

By the end, he's got 81, we're blowing out the Raptors (which we should've done anyway) and the sleepy Sunday crowd is roaring. I'm still in shock. 

No doubt the MVP.


----------



## clien

somebody put this game on the internet so i can download it!


----------

